# Dan Farmer.



## Bob Hubbard

> Dennis Conatser Sr.
> I just received one of those phone calls that we all could do without! I am saddened about the news of the passing of my longtime friend Dan Farmer, he had been having troubles with seizures of late and this last one was his final episode. Condolences go out to his wife, Joey, family, students & friends. May he now rest in peace.



Goodbye my friend.


----------



## Sukerkin

My sympathies to you, Bob and condolences to his family too.


----------



## seasoned

Friends are good people, sorry. RIP


----------



## Blindside

Oh hell.  I pretty much got into this internet forum thing the year I got into Kenpo (1997), and Dan was there as a martial senior to provide advice to the new student.  Early on he had a desire to put together "Kenpopalooza" at his place on Farmer Mountain as a celebration of the art.  It went down in flames due to politics, but it showed his love of the art and I can remember making plans to try to visit him but something always came up.  Goodbye Dan, thank you for all your advice over the years, I will try to pass it on.

RIP


----------



## Rich Parsons

Dan will be missed.


----------



## stone_dragone

Rest in peace, Uncle Dan.


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## Flying Crane

.


----------



## Ceicei

.


----------



## Carol

Oh man.....I never met Dan but he was always such a good friend to me online.   Kept hoping to find a way to the midwest and train with him....

RIP Unca Dan, you are sorely missed :cry:


----------



## Flea

.


----------



## shesulsa




----------



## Bob Hubbard

Posted on Dan's Facebook wall
===

To the Friends and Family of Dan Farmer,
A well loved and cherished man passed away May 20th, 2012. We have  received calls from Alaska to Texas expressing their grief and wishing  us their condolences. Many of us were lucky enough to know him well. If  you were not that lucky, he still definately touched you and left his  mark in your life.

Dan....You will be always missed!

Services will be held at Pitman Funeral Home 904 Hwy. 47 South, Warrenton Missouri
636-456-3200

Visitation will be from 3p.m. to 8p.m. Tuesday May 22nd
Funeral will also be at Pitman Funeral Home at 10a.m. Wednesday May 23

A Moment of Grace Florist is nearby and do wonderful work. 636-456-9334 (24hrs)

We will be creating a scholarship fund for a 2013 Wright City High  School Graduate to commemorate his love of education. If you wish to  contribute, checks may be made out to "The Dan Farmer Scholarship Fund"
&#8212; at Walters World!


===

Arrangements  for Dan Farmer:

http://www.pitmanfuneralhome.com/view.php?id=1665

 Service Schedule 

 Daniel M. Farmer

 Visitation:
 Date: Tuesday, May 22, 2012 
 Time: 3:00P.M.-8:00P.M.

 Visitation Location:
 Pitman Funeral Home, 904 S. Hwy 47 Warrenton, MO 63383

 Service:
 Date: Wednesday, May 23, 2012 
 Time: 10:00A.M.

 Service Location:
 Pitman Funeral Home, 904 S. Hwy 47 Warrenton, MO 63383

===


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Service  Schedule*[/FONT] ​*Daniel M.  Farmer*

[FONT=Arial,]*Visitation:*[/FONT]
Date: Tuesday, May 22, 2012 
Time: 3:00P.M.-8:00P.M.

 [FONT=Arial,]*Visitation Location:*[/FONT]
Pitman Funeral Home, 904 S. Hwy 47 Warrenton, MO 63383

[FONT=Arial,]*Service:*[/FONT]
 Date: Wednesday, May 23, 2012 
Time: 10:00A.M.

 [FONT=Arial,]*Service Location:*[/FONT]
Pitman Funeral Home, 904 S. Hwy 47 Warrenton, MO 63383

[FONT=Arial,]*Interment:*[/FONT]
PRIVATE​






[FONT=Arial,]*Memorials/Donations*[/FONT]
The Dan Farmer Scholarship Fund in care of Pitman Funeral Home P.O. Box 126 Warrenton, MO 63383

[FONT=Arial,]*Obituary*[/FONT]
Survivors:             wife, JoAnn Farmer nee Riddle of Wright City, MO, daughter,  Nichole  (Sean) Costello of Wentzville, MO, daughter, Julia  (Lance)  Ramey of Wright City, MO, daughter, Shawna (Mark) Simon of AR, son,  Marty  (Suzanne) Farmer of AZ, son, Robert (Kelly) Farmer, son, Bill   Farmer, brother, Michael (Donna) Farmer, brother, Bob Farmer, 8  Grandchildren, 3 Great-Grandchildren  Predeceased:            father, Macklin B. Farmer, mother, Mary F. Farmer nee Smith  Organizations:  Member of St. Paul's Lutheran Church in Jonesburg, MO,   Warrenton American Legion Post 122,  Mason, Pauldingville Lodge -Wright  City, MO,   member of many Karate Forums​

 

​


----------



## Yondanchris

. I talked to Dan a lot online and e-mail. Will be missed!


----------



## MSTCNC

Dan's reputation as a Kenpoist, and all around good egg, preceeded him. Sandly, he and I had JUST started to interact on facebook in the past few weeks. Although brief, I'll cherish those few interactions even more now...

My thoughts go out to Joey, and Dan's extended family of friends and students...

Now Mr. Parker has a new Uke...

RIP, Sir! {full salute}


----------



## The Last Legionary

.


----------

